# Air admittance valve 2018 Vilano 375 FL



## Stagepro (Sep 14, 2020)

Is there an air admittance line and valve In the wall behind the toilet in the 2018 Vilano 375 FL.  I’m getting a black water stank, the vent caps on the roof are new and good.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------

